# Night fishing spot?



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Me and co worker work till 10pm and are looking for a spot close to Cleveland west side to fish when we get off. The metroparks says they are only open till 11pm. Anyone know of a spot non metroparks to fish the Rocky River? I was looking on the maps and the Clifton lagoon has a parking area near the breakwall, is this a public area we could park at and walk out the breakwall to fish?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

As funny as it might sound, I would call the metro park and ask. They know that some of the best fishin' is late ,after dark. They might turn you onto a place to park for your adventure. --Tim


----------



## slipstream (Nov 20, 2012)

if you are fishing you can be there. they close for riff raff.


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Not sure where you mean when you say Rocky River, but if you mean the Emerald Necklace Marina then you can definitely fish there at night. The park itself closes but fishing is still allowed in the park. Not uncommon for people to stay there after midnight, I was there myself last week till 3:30AM. It's a good spot because you have benches and lamps to illuminate your surroundings.

E55th Marina on Lake Erie is also a good spot for night fishing (with lights and parking like Rocky River) and there are usually a few people hanging around there, so not all that dangerous unless you are completely alone with the rats.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds good, when I saw the park closes at 11pm signs at Wallace and by the emerald marina I thought that they kicked everyone out at that time.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

no, i believe all parks are like that. i was stopped at mosquito years ago by a warden as i was walking thru the parking lot from my truck back to shore where i was fishing, he asked me why i was in the park after closing hours, i told him i was fishing in the lake, he followed me to where we were set up and checked our license and talked with us for a while before leaving. i do remember him saying as long as you are doing fishing or hunting stuff you are allowed in the park, frog gigging was included. he did check to see if we were drinking.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

All metroparks spots close at 11:00pm except for the emerald necklace marina ("the wall" to the old guys), edgewater, and east 55th/72nd. Clifton lagoons are private, limited to those who live in the lagoon near the river and a small neighborhood up the hill. The breakwall is off limits to everyone, including those who can use the lagoon park. It's not a real great location since you can't go on the rocks. I have a good contact in the clifton neighborhood and I only fish there once every few years, fishing with someone with limited mobility. Would rather take a kayak or canoe to the same area - next to the walls on either side.


----------

